# gnutls fails to connect to google.com and openssl do

## ayvango

I have issue with pidgin refuses to connect talk.google.com:5223 It's debug log shows that gnutls refuses provided certificate. And if I try to connect to the same address and port with openssl, it acknowledges provided certificate. 

Something went wrong, so now my system become inconsistent.

etc-update shows that etc is up to date. Reinstalling gnutls was of no use. update-ca-certificates did not help either. I still get gnutls errors in pidgin.

```

$ eix -e gnutls

[I] net-libs/gnutls

     Available versions:  3.3.24-r1 ~3.3.25 3.3.26 ~3.5.8(0/30) {+crywrap +cxx dane doc examples guile +idn nls +openssl pkcs11 sslv2 +sslv3 static-libs test test-full +tls-heartbeat tools valgrind zlib ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32" LINGUAS="cs de en fi fr it ms nl pl sv uk vi zh_CN"}

     Installed versions:  3.3.26(23:06:51 01/26/17)(crywrap cxx guile nls openssl pkcs11 zlib -dane -doc -examples -static-libs -test ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" LINGUAS="en fr zh_CN -cs -de -fi -it -ms -nl -pl -sv -uk -vi")

     Homepage:            http://www.gnutls.org/

     Description:         A TLS 1.2 and SSL 3.0 implementation for the GNU project

```

What else can I do to make gnutls work again? How such issues could be debugged, how can I extract some useful information to google it?

----------

## Ant P.

Other people are having the same problem, try the things mentioned there.

----------

